# Are there any punk houses in Chitown??



## anyways (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm gonna move here for a couple months to go to Old Town School of Music.... Anyone know anything cool going on where I could live for a bit? I'm planning on finding work if I can so I'll have pitch on rent but yeahhhhhh....

Lemme know

Thanks


----------



## livefreeordie (Aug 15, 2011)

hit up craiglist. there are a ton of punks in chicago. i could put u in contact with a few but im not sure on their living situations right now.


----------



## hobogestapo (Aug 15, 2011)

lowercase collective there are others look them up. lowercase needs a lot of help so if you have any skills they would love to have you and they hook you up with cool people


----------

